# Tried and tested by me this week wild camping Spain



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

For those of you coming down to Spain for the winter Via Barcelona here are a few wild spots I stayed at this week.
Playa Trabacudor (spelling)
N 40 38 7 E 0 44 51 A very wild and open space on the beach with a 4 mile road along the beach with parking the complete length.Do not park on the side of the untared road as I saw 2 artics travelling along this stretch coming from the salt lake.
Vinaros
N 40 27 50 E 0 28 36 Along the side of the fishing port lots of other motorhomes there the police come round during the night but there is no problems.Fishing boats come in 4 to 4.30 in the afternoon and you can buy your fish direct off the boat.25 meters to beach and easy walk into town.
Peniscola
A Spanish aire by the beach and shops N 40 23 24 E 0 24 35
€8 A night inc hook up Parking Las Moreras well sign posted.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Wild camping Spain*

 Ciao Hogan, thanks for that. Useful info for all.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hogan;

Thanks for the info.

Perhaps you might find the time to enter them in the campsite database :wink: ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=add

pete


----------

